# Lure clips



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Any one have thoughts on these clips for sp and hard boddies?
Mainly for bream. Is it best to just tie the line. Do the fish get spooked by them? 
Cheers.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

theres no genral rule to use or not to use lure clips or split rings its a persornal choice i remember many years ago that fishos were calling me crazy for not using lure clips with swivels , they were always saying that ill get line twists if i dont use lure clips with swivels how things have changed since 20 odd years ago , now these days most of them tie directly to the line .


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I use them a lot - but I don't attach jig heads direct to the clip if I'm fishing for snapper with soft plastics - I've had too many occasions when a snapper hit has undone the clip.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

They are great if you change lure a lot, but they can fail, as mentioned.


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Cool thanks for the feed back guys.


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Mate i use those clips all the time, but only on my HB's and squid jigs. My clips are black which i think helps if the bream are spooky. Plus i take the all split rings off and tie that snap clip straight to the HB. SP's (for bream that is) i loop knot

Brendan


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks brenos


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

with hardbodies for bream/whiting you will get way better results by not using a clip.These lures are generally small and finely tuned to have best action with out one.
use a loop knot homer rhode loop,rod harrisons loop knot ect if lure has a split ring tow point just use a uni knot as it will pull down better than a clinch knot.
softies for anything I have always only used a uni knot..but have been known to put a split ring on big softies for jew/barra
(as in 6-7in) so that I can use a clip..
I will use a clip when using hardbodies for jacks/barra ect where i'm changing lures often(but not always as some of the jap lures/rapalas are touchy) also trolling for macks ect...
The only snaps I trust are decoy egg snap #3(70lb) #4(90lb) #5(120lb)these are extremly strong(and bludy difficult to open and close)
The bill norman snaps are good to especially the small ones with bass lures,large with goldens/cod lures.

In saying all that there aint no rules...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Tried that style. Seemed OK until a big girl flathead decided she'd open the clip with her mouth. Tossed them in disgust.

Tried Hawaiian snaps. These work really well but gradually open. Once open, you are vulnerable to a lure slipping through the gap but its never happened yet. At eBay prices, you can easily afford to toss them once you see the gap staying open a little too wide. 









Now testing speedlink clips.









Its early days yet. So far I've caught a dozen or two smallish fish but nothing decent has grabbed hold to give a clip a decent shake or chomp. This clip is the fastest so far for lure swaps. There seems to be no problems with the metal not springing back exactly where it was each time a lure is swapped. I am reasonably confident Speedlink clips will be reliable but if these give problems I plan to test Bill Norman speed clips.










Next would come Decoy spiral clips. These are bottom of my list because of the price but they look bullet proof.










If all else fails, you can always tie lures quickly using a loop knot but you need to be aware that a loop knot breaks well below the rated line weight. Here's an easy way to tie a loop.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use an extremely small clip
have no trouble catching bream and whiting.
they are great when changing jig heads
have not had one fail
you do need them light so the action of the lure is minimally affected


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

kraley said:


> Loop knot.
> 
> Much less hassle all around.


good point
loop knots -- do they affect swimming action much?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I use the same clips as in the original post. I've only had them fail when holding the leader with a fish on. They have a very high breaking strain for their gauge.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=61884&hilit=fly+clips
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=57703&p=600780&hilit=fly+clips#p600780
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=31601&hilit=fly+clips

Several discussions above

Fly clips for me
Never had one fail ever yaking 30lb braid to dislodge jigs (hook bends or snaps first)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

A potential new option. Not tried them myself, just the vid in my FB news feed this week.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Changed my mind on lure clips like the ones solatree has pictured, exact same thing happened to me on Saturday I've been fishing a creek hard, pulled up one little Blue Salmon, released cast out again and really got whammed! fish on with big weight for about 2 seconds then nothing wind in to find clip smashed exactly like Sola Trees pic. Bugger it, it's loop knots for me from now on.


----------

